# wholemeal bread with seeds OR plain new york bagel??



## jinksed (Mar 21, 2012)

hi guys just a quick question what in your opion is better? cheers


----------



## jinksed (Mar 21, 2012)

bump.


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

I always eat burgen bread?? 6.?? Protein per slice doesnt taste too bad either really..


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

burgen bread or aldi whole meal, it has 5g protein and 20g carbs.

sainsburies do wholemeal bagels which are very nice


----------

